# Wiscube 2nd Edition 9/5/15



## CubeWizard23 (Jul 22, 2015)

So I haven't seen a thread for this comp yet, i will probably be here and i look forward to meeting anyone else there!

Goals: Sub 20 avg sub 15 single 3x3 2nd round
5x5 sub 3
pyra sub 12


----------



## TorbinRoux (Jul 22, 2015)

I hope they have blind and one handed!

Goals:
3x3: sub-10 single, sub-13 average
Mega: sub-2 single, sub-2:20 average
OH: sub-20 single and average
BLD: just a success would be great!


----------



## JamesDanko (Jul 22, 2015)

I hope BLD and OH to!

Goals:
3x3 - Sub 18
Feet - Sub 4
Pyraminx - Sub 8
MegaMinx - Sub 2:30
Skewb - sub 10
OH - Sub 40
BLD - Success


----------



## Pryge (Jul 22, 2015)

I'll probably be there

Goalssssssssssssssssssssssssss yum:

3x3: Sub 10.5 Average; Sub 10 Single
6x6: Sub 3 Mean; Sub 2:45 Single
Pyraminx: Sub 4.5 Average; beat my single
Megaminx: not gonna practice again
Skewb: NAR Average?
Clock: Sub 10 Average; Sub 8.5 Single
Feet: Sub 1:15 Mean; Sub 1 Single


----------



## BrianJ (Jul 22, 2015)

Hopefully I don't get a 103 degree fever an hour before the competition again...

3x3: Sub-9 Single and Sub-10 Average, hopefully I actually practice this
6x6: Sub-3:15 Single, Sub-3:30 Mean
Pyraminx: Single idc, Sub-4 Average
Megaminx: Sub-1:15 Single, Sub-1:25 Average, hopefully I actually practice this
Clock: idc 
Skewb: Gj Single, Beat my 5.60 Average
Feet: Compete lol?

5x5: Beat my Official PB's
7x7: Assemble it
OH: Sub-15 Single, Sub-19 Average
BLD: still nope


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 23, 2015)

ehhhh too far away
there will be a closer one probably

wait seriously no 2x2?


----------



## qaz (Jul 23, 2015)

There's a slim chance that I'll be able to make it to this comp...

goals:
3x3: sub-11
6x6: sub-3
clock: sub-7 (at least NARsEL?)
skewb: sub-7

5x5: sub-1:30
7x7: a sub-4 single would be nice
OH: sub-25
BLD: mean pls

would really like there to be OH, my official pbs suck ass


----------



## BrianJ (Jul 23, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> wait seriously no 2x2?



ikr, I want sub-2


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 23, 2015)

I hope I can go. It's 50/50 right now.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 23, 2015)

First midwest comp post-move


----------



## natezach728 (Jul 23, 2015)

Pryge said:


> I'll probably be there
> 
> Goalssssssssssssssssssssssssss yum:
> 
> ...



Yo please don't NAR xD


----------



## nalralz (Jul 25, 2015)

My goals are:
3x3: sub-15 with sub-14 single
6x6: cutoff
Pyraminx: sub-13 average
Skewb: sub-20 with a sub-15 single
5x5: sub-2:30 average
3x3 OH: sub-38 average
3x3 BLD: sub-10:00 single


----------



## 2180161 (Jul 26, 2015)

If I end up going to the comp, (my sister is moving into college that day  ) my goals are:

3x3: sub-16 avg

skewb: sub-20 average

3x3 OH:sub 35- avg with sub-30 single

3x3 BLD: not to DNF 

Pyraminx: sub 10- average with sub-7 single


Too bad there's no FMC


----------



## JackJ (Aug 12, 2015)

Going. Not gonna miss another comp in my home state again.


----------



## Spifflet (Aug 12, 2015)

OrangeCuber said:


> I hope BLD and OH to!
> 
> Goals:
> 3x3 - Sub 18
> ...



I'll see you guys there!


----------



## Pryge (Aug 28, 2015)

woops this is coming up forgot to practice 6x6


----------



## 2180161 (Sep 3, 2015)

Mini Guanlong challenge?


----------



## nalralz (Sep 7, 2015)

I made all of my goals except for 3x3 average and 6x6. For Skewb, I did 5 seconds better that I thought I would do.


----------



## BrianJ (Sep 7, 2015)

Hopefully I don't get a 103 degree fever an hour before the competition again... (yay)

3x3: Sub-9 Single and Sub-10 Average, hopefully I actually practice this (8.43, and 10.17 sub-10 fail)
6x6: Sub-3:15 Single, Sub-3:30 Mean (3:08, 3:2x)
Pyraminx: Single idc, Sub-4 Average (gj, lolnope)
Megaminx: Sub-1:15 Single, Sub-1:25 Average, hopefully I actually practice this (1:18, 1:26, still really happy with this)
Clock: idc (sub-12 avg yay)
Skewb: Gj Single, Beat my 5.60 Average (3.81 not so gj, 4.6 avg woot)
Feet: Compete lol? (xD)

5x5: Beat my Official PB's (no 5x5)
7x7: Assemble it (oops i lost pieces)
OH: Sub-15 Single, Sub-19 Average (no OH)
BLD: still nope (gj)


----------

